# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 9/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool windy weather put a damper on fishing this past week. When the weather 
did cooperate, anglers reported fairly good fishing. While anglers had been 
primarily working deeper water with live bait rigs, this past week anglers 
reported some good walleye fishing pitching cranks in shallow water as well. 
Some of the better spots this past week have been Pelican Lake, the humps and 
old lagoon walls near Minnewaukan, the golden highway, Patience Point, the old 
sunken road going into Grahams Island park, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Hwy 20 
bridge, Foughty's Point, Stromme Addition, the storm sewer area, and the south 
end of Black Tiger Bay. Anglers have been trolling deeper running cranks, 
bottom bouncers with spinners, jigging rock piles or bridge areas, and pitching 
cranks in the shallows. Pike continue to be caught along with walleyes in most 
areas. White bass fishing remains spotty. Perch fishing continues to be good 
in Creel Bay in the early morning hours, but the fish are much smaller than in 
past years. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

